# TP-LINK Adapter Help



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

I purchased a new one today (TL-WN322G) I installed the setup from the disc and the driver, plugged in my adapter but nothing. When I double click on the client that helps find available networks I am not available to scan nor does it show any kind of network at all.

I borrowed my friends adapter which is the TL-WN321G and that seems to work a little better. After installing it did find an available network but once connected it would disconnect and reconnect every 10seconds and get stuck on *acquiring network address.*

I'm confused, has anyone had similar problems? How can I get the one I purchased to work?

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Jinglewaffle,

Let's try to fix your own wireless network device.

I see in your Profile that you have XP? Is this what we're trying to troubleshoot? Do you have the latest SP, which is SP3?

Are you using a 3rd party connection manager software to wireless connect? If you do, you have to disable the Wireless Zero Configuration (WZC) from Control Panel's Services. If not, the WZC needs to be Started.
Control Panel\System and Security\Administrative Tools, locate WZC and Disable.

The rest of these Network Services must be on Started mode:
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation 

Please provide an ipconfig /all of your computer:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter (run as Admin). From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

Please post an update.


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you.

I am currently running SP2, I just installed Windows XP Professional on my system again, but as I can't get my adapter to work I cannot connect to the internet to download SP3.

What is a *3rd party connection manager software*? I'm trying to connect to the internet via the software from the TP-LINK resource disc.

As for the rest of the Network services, how do I put all those on start mode?

Finally, I'll do an ipconfig later on today and post it back.


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

UPDATE:

IPCONFIG:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

D:\Documents and Settings\Danny>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : danny-d08d9f4b2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-9A-FB-39

D:\Documents and Settings\Danny>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The TP-link Software is your 3rd party software. It's using WZC, might be conflicting with your Windows WZC. Please follow the instruction in Post# 2 on how to disable it.


> What is a 3rd party connection manager software? I'm trying to connect to the internet via the software from the TP-LINK resource disc.


Double click each Network Service and click on Start.


> As for the rest of the Network services, how do I put all those on start mode?


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

OK, ive done all that. Reinstalled the client from disc but i am still unable to connect. Double clicking on the client does not open it so i cannot search for available networks, nor do i get the signal bars that should appear in the right corner of the desktop.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please try these commands:

*TCP/IP RESET AND WINSOCK RESET FOR XP:*
Repair a Corrupt TCP/IP Stack: 
Open up a Command prompt, click on Start=> type *cmd *press enter on the run box.
In the command line type: *netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt* . Press enter.

Type in *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press enter
After resetting winsock, Restart your computer.


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

Ill do that in the morning and post an update, after I do those commands and restart, do i reinstall the software and try to scan for available networks?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You should uninstall the software and have Windows WZC function and do the work.

Pls. don't forget to post the ipconfig /all info.


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

So should I renable WZC? And start it and I disabled it like you said.

When I did ipconfig/all on my system this is what i got;

UPDATE:

IPCONFIG:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

D:\Documents and Settings\Danny>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : danny-d08d9f4b2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-D4-9A-FB-39


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

Update:

When I tried to start computer browser I got this:
Computer browser service on local computer started then stopped. Some stop automatically stop if they have no work to do.

I did everything else you said, inserted my adapter and windows asked to locate the driver so I did that and it said it installed successfully.
But I didn't have the wireless network symbol in the right hand corner. In the cp>network connections my talk talk wireless wasn't there, only a local area connection. (Cable unplugged, realtek rtl8139)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

To get Computer Browser started, go to Control Panel=> Windows Firewall. Make sure that this is enabled, then in Exlusion Tab, Files and Printer Sharing need to be checked off. Try restarting Computer Browser service again. Also, it's Dependencies need to be also Started (Server and Workstation)


> When I tried to start computer browser I got this:
> Computer browser service on local computer started then stopped. Some stop automatically stop if they have no work to do.


Again, to avoid wireless conflict, you may either keep the wireless software to connect but then WZC needs to be Disabled. If you want to use Windows WZC, your wireless manager software needs to be removed/uninstalled.


> I did everything else you said, inserted my adapter and windows asked to locate the driver so I did that and it said it installed successfully.
> But I didn't have the wireless network symbol in the right hand corner. In the cp>network connections my talk talk wireless wasn't there, only a local area connection. (Cable unplugged, realtek rtl8139


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

Firewall was already turned on and th exclusions was checked off like you said but Computer browser still wouldnt start. I turned firewall off and computer browser started. I uninstalled the software and started WZC and everything else.

Inserted the adapter and installed the driver *only*. Again it said it's installed correctly but there's no option to find a wireless connection.

Im starting to think nothing will work haha...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you try the commands again - Post#7? 

Try to connect after, if not let's try assigning Manual IP. Here's How.

Do you have any Security Software installed - Norton, McAfee or similar?


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll retry the commands now and try to connect. Where am I trying to connect? Should I see my connection in CP>Network Connections?

As for security, I haven't got any at all as it's a fresh windows install.

As for manual assigning an IP will that disturb the other pc connections in the household?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Open up your Browser (IE, FF, Chrome) to connect.


> I'll retry the commands now and try to connect. Where am I trying to connect? Should I see my connection in CP>Network Connections?


Install MSE for Security software, it's an excellent software,


> As for security, I haven't got any at all as it's a fresh windows install.


Also, I just thought of something right now when you mentioned 'Security' before assigning Manual IP.

Please remove your Network Security (WEP, WPA or WPA2) from the router, restart your computer after and open up your browser and see if you can connect.



> As for manual assigning an IP will that disturb the other pc connections in the household?


No, it will only affect your computer, but...when you remove the Security from the Router that will affect the entire household.


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

I see, I don't really think other members in the household will be happy if I disturb it. Is there any way I can manually assign an IP on my computer without disturbing others?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I understand, go for the Manual IP assignment and lets hope it helps, if not, ask their permission to do some tweaking from the router.


Jinglewaffle said:


> I see, I don't really think other members in the household will be happy if I disturb it. Is there any way I can manually assign an IP on my computer without disturbing others?


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok thanks.


Also when I used the other adapter (WN312G) That one did find a connection without any problem but it connect and disconnect every 10 seconds?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you still have this one? We can try troubleshooting it if you want. For now, if you have the adapter, pls. download the most recent driver and install it.


> Also when I used the other adapter (WN312G) That one did find a connection but it connect and disconnect every 10 seconds?


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah ill try and manual assign first. Afterall, I cant just take someone elses adapter...

I did look on the site for the latest driver but on the back of my adapter it says 'V2' and on the site i am only given the option for v1 or v3.


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

Im a little confused as what numbers I am looking for.

I have my subnet and gateway but I am unsure on the IP and DNS numbers that I need.

DHCP is also enabled.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From a working computer, do an ipconfig /all, post it here and I'll help you figure out the IP/Gateway/DNS Addresses.


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\mandy>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : mandy-
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : dlink.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : dlink.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-2D-99-81
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e126:49b:d71c:821e%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 30 December 2010 19:06:23
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 31 December 2010 19:06:23
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 318776363
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-9E-45-D2-00-1E-EC-D8-8C-D0

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-EC-D8-8C-D0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{0B3F1445-0258-41EF-AB22-F8361D061
477}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : dlink.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.dlink.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3874:b302:b16d:71f1(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3874:b302:b16d:71f1%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\mandy>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Use these:

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.9 (if this is taken, then use either 10 or 11)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

Are the preferred and alternate DNS servers these two numbers?

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1 *PREFERRED*
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1 *ALTERNATE*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

There's no need to put anything on Alternate.


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

OK i did that, restarted, inserted my adapter and tried my browser but still no luck.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You'll have to replace your wireless network adapter then. If the other one works, now we know that there's an issue with your own adapter.


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok I thought so, do you recommend a certain one?

The other seemed to work but like I said, disconnect and reconnected every 10seconds or so. Although it works fine in another room on a different pc.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's a good one bec. I have this and no issues at all.


----------



## Jinglewaffle (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for your help and your time.


----------



## server support (Jan 6, 2011)

yes...i agree with 2xg try to download the drivers first.


----------

